# What would *YOU* write down?



## mcdonl (May 24, 2010)

Hi there. I have a question about the NREMT exam... haha... thats a new topic right?

Here is my questions:

If given a small 8x10 whiteboard and dry erase marker at the exam site, what would you write down?


----------



## JPINFV (May 24, 2010)

When I did recert by exam, I wrote nothing down. Also, it's in case you need to write notes during exam, not take notes into the exam. Unless, of course, you're dumping something from memory at the start of the exam onto the white board.


----------



## Fox (May 24, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Hi there. I have a question about the NREMT exam... haha... thats a new topic right?
> 
> Here is my questions:
> 
> If given a small 8x10 whiteboard and dry erase marker at the exam site, what would you write down?



I never wrote anything down, but a classmate of mine often made charts on his test answer sheets. Really seemed to help him.

Visual learners may be inclined to use them.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

Some people will right down drug calc formula.  Some will just draw on it while they read.  Some will never use it.  Really hard to say what to write as every test is different now.


----------



## mcdonl (May 24, 2010)

Fox said:


> I never wrote anything down, but a classmate of mine often made charts on his test answer sheets. Really seemed to help him.
> 
> Visual learners may be inclined to use them.



Yeah Fox, I figure... if I can remember it to write it down I can remember it when the test starts. Although, I find that when doing work books and class exams many times the choices, and questions of previous questions may lead to the answer of a later question so I can see where you would take notes. 

I am just trying to focus while I wait for my ATT email to come.


----------



## Fox (May 24, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Yeah Fox, I figure... if I can remember it to write it down I can remember it when the test starts. Although, I find that when doing work books and class exams many times the choices, and questions of previous questions may lead to the answer of a later question so I can see where you would take notes.
> 
> I am just trying to focus while I wait for my ATT email to come.



He made various charts of things kinda lined out. It looked pretty neat and was probably handy, but I'm not a visual person. Haha, I really didn't need to write anything.

I never got an ATT email, mine was just on the NREMT after the payment cleared. I didn't get ANY emails from the NREMT, yet I have the correct email in the system.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

Fox said:


> He made various charts of things kinda lined out. It looked pretty neat and was probably handy, but I'm not a visual person. Haha, I really didn't need to write anything.
> 
> I never got an ATT email, mine was just on the NREMT after the payment cleared. I didn't get ANY emails from the NREMT, yet I have the correct email in the system.



My students have to go on the NR site and down load the approved to test letter.  

MC might want to log in and see if it is there to download.


----------



## mcdonl (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> My students have to go on the NR site and down load the approved to test letter.
> 
> MC might want to log in and see if it is there to download.



Man, I am $hitting bricks!! I got my ATT, signed up on the Pearson Vue website and I am testing tomorrow morning at 8:00!!

Well, I have read AAOS, Brady, both work books, 2 study guides and countless online practice exams so if I am not ready... well.. I never will be.

I got a 97.8 class average, and I average low-mid 90's on my practice exams. Does the fact I am now starting to see duplicate questions I have answered so many mean anything? Or will the questions on the NREMT be completely different than anything I have seen so far.

I am going to die.


----------



## foxfire (May 24, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Man, I am $hitting bricks!! I got my ATT, signed up on the Pearson Vue website and I am testing tomorrow morning at 8:00!!
> 
> Well, I have read AAOS, Brady, both work books, 2 study guides and countless online practice exams so if I am not ready... well.. I never will be.
> 
> ...



LOL!! you may feel that way but you will not die. 
As to duplicate questions coming up, you never know, depends on which test you get. 
Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Fox (May 24, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Man, I am $hitting bricks!! I got my ATT, signed up on the Pearson Vue website and I am testing tomorrow morning at 8:00!!
> 
> Well, I have read AAOS, Brady, both work books, 2 study guides and countless online practice exams so if I am not ready... well.. I never will be.
> 
> ...



Haha, trust me, just go to bed, relax, and take your test in the morning. Don't stress, don't test any more. You'll get your results probably around 3 tomorrow and be happy you passed.

Seriously, if you know your stuff, and it seems you do, then you have nothing to worry about. I can't stress this part enough: Know your ventilations and your ABCs. 

I was nervous at first, but then I relaxed, went in confident and did well. So don't sweat it, seriously. People make it sound harder than it is.


----------



## emdub (May 24, 2010)

Huh, I didn't get a whiteboard when I tested even though I read that some tests did get one.  I thought NR just wasn't one of them.  If I did get one I don't think I would have used it.  I am a visual learner but I don't know what I would have needed it for, looking back.

And about duplicate questions---I got the same question like 4 or 5 times, and I knew I was answering it correctly but it still threw me off.  I think it's just to make sure you're not guessing.  I never changed my answer.


----------



## mcdonl (May 25, 2010)

Fox said:


> Seriously, if you know your stuff, and it seems you do, then you have nothing to worry about. I can't stress this part enough: Know your ventilations and your ABCs.
> 
> People make it sound harder than it is.



Holy cow! I was hoping for some good softball questions like ventilation rates, ABC,s, etc... not about 5 questions in it started with the HARD cardiology questions. A lot of... "what is the likely cause of this condition" type questions and they never got easier.

I have been studying for 9 friggen months and it felt like I was in the wrong exam!

Pretty much all cardiology questions. Shut off at 70.

I feel worse than I did yesterday. :sad:


----------



## medic417 (May 25, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Holy cow! I was hoping for some good softball questions like ventilation rates, ABC,s, etc... not about 5 questions in it started with the HARD cardiology questions. A lot of... "what is the likely cause of this condition" type questions and they never got easier.
> 
> I have been studying for 9 friggen months and it felt like I was in the wrong exam!
> 
> ...



Relax and enjoy the day.  You either passed or you will retest.  No need worrying as you are done for today.  You may find your pass fail this afternoon.  

My guess is if the questions never got easier you passed.


----------



## Fox (May 25, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Holy cow! I was hoping for some good softball questions like ventilation rates, ABC,s, etc... not about 5 questions in it started with the HARD cardiology questions. A lot of... "what is the likely cause of this condition" type questions and they never got easier.
> 
> I have been studying for 9 friggen months and it felt like I was in the wrong exam!
> 
> ...



actually, it seems when it shuts off around 70 that people tend to do well. Everyone feels like they failed it, usually. don't sweat it.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 25, 2010)

*re*

I got a white board when i tested.  Came in handy as i got a dopamine question and had to calculate the dose.   Worst part about that one was NONE of the answers were correct and they were looking for the MOST correct answer.


----------



## dudemanguy (May 25, 2010)

If it shut off at 70 questions you passed.....Unless you totally bombed, which is unlikely due to the fact you studied extensively and can actually spell and make posts that are coherent.


----------



## mcdonl (May 25, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> If it shut off at 70 questions you passed.....Unless you totally bombed, which is unlikely due to the fact you studied extensively and can actually spell and make posts that are coherent.



And... I PASSED!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## medicRob (May 25, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> Hi there. I have a question about the NREMT exam... haha... thats a new topic right?
> 
> Here is my questions:
> 
> If given a small 8x10 whiteboard and dry erase marker at the exam site, what would you write down?



I wrote down the possible answers to the questions I was asked, then I eliminated them one at a time til I was left with 2 right answers, of the two I asked myself:

 1. Is this the best possible outcome for my patient? Can I do more?
 2  Is this within my level's scope of practice?

Usually,  one option would be left, this is the option I would choose as my answer.

Also, drug calcs.


----------



## medic417 (May 25, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> And... I PASSED!! Woo Hoo!!



I told you so.B) Congratulations. Now go forth and do no harm.


----------



## Fox (May 25, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> And... I PASSED!! Woo Hoo!!



See? Congrats!


----------



## nhvtmedic (May 25, 2010)

I didn't write anything down. At that point you should know your stuff enough to take the test. If anything maybe write down all your acronyms so you can reference them throughout.


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2010)

*"I'm a Vet, will work for Food"*

That do it?


----------



## Melclin (May 26, 2010)

There's a veterinary surgeon in my degree....she was not impressed when she couldn't get recognised prior learning for the summer workshop on priming IV giving sets and IM injections amongst other things.

B)


----------

